# First real watch (Seiko 5), which one?



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have read on this forum that the Seiko 5 is a good inexpensive watch. The question I have is which one should be the first I buy? I want to wear the watch with suites and slacks/SC. Which should be the first Seiko 5 I should buy based on these parameters? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd say this one
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL41-White-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00EVPMBMK

White dial, stainless case of nice 35m size, minimalist markings, looks to take other straps and bands. Bonus for crown not being at the 3 o'clock position. Day and date is handy.

Although the NeoClassic is dressier yet. 
https://www.amazon.com/Watch-Seiko-Classic-Skp373p2-Men´s/dp/B005BPC7BE


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

IMO a Seiko 5 is an excellent first choice - you can easily find them for well under $100 from decent sellers on Ebay. The one drawback that some people might have is that they don't come with a leather strap (perhaps one or two do, but I've not seen them) and it's generally thought that with a suit you shouldn't wear a metal bracelet. (At this point, Rolex wearers are muttering "from my cold dead wrist"...) Generally a white or light face is preferred too. But in reality if you simply buy one of the plainer Seiko 5s with as plain a bracelet as you can find and a colour face you like, it will be fine.

Examples: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-MEN-...442370030?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c92dabdee
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-5-SN...676003932?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f4126d65c

(Personally I would choose the last one, and at 38mm and 10mm thick it's not too big.

But there are tons out there, and if you follow my advice (or someone else's) and buy the plainest you can find and then you don't like it and wish you'd bought one with a little more flash, you won't wear it and you will have wasted your money. So go plain - but make sure you like it first!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Although the NeoClassic is dressier yet.
> https://www.amazon.com/Watch-Seiko-Classic-Skp373p2-Men´s/dp/B005BPC7BE


But quartz...


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Great choice! Just pick something simple and you can't go wrong.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> IMO a Seiko 5 is an excellent first choice - you can easily find them for well under $100 from decent sellers on Ebay. The one drawback that some people might have is that they don't come with a leather strap (perhaps one or two do, but I've not seen them) and it's generally thought that with a suit you shouldn't wear a metal bracelet. (At this point, Rolex wearers are muttering "from my cold dead wrist"...) Generally a white or light face is preferred too. But in reality if you simply buy one of the plainer Seiko 5s with as plain a bracelet as you can find and a colour face you like, it will be fine.
> 
> Examples: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-MEN-...442370030?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c92dabdee
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-5-SN...676003932?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f4126d65c
> ...


I to have read the same thing about no metal strap with a suit, leather is appropriate. What should one do?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

qwerty11 said:


> I to have read the same thing about no metal strap with a suit, leather is appropriate. What should one do?


Don't worry too much about it. A plain metal bracelet will be fine.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> But quartz...


Ooh, that's a bonus too! No tedious winding!


qwerty11 said:


> I to have read the same thing about no metal strap with a suit, leather is appropriate. What should one do?


I deliberately omitted ones where the bracelet joins to the case with some odd proprietary shape. If there is a nice uninterrupted straight line or light curve where the bracelet meets the case, one can get a cheapo spring bar pin tool for under $5 and swap out the band/strap for something else the same width. Or pay a jeweler if ascared.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

This one has served me well for over five years now. Runs within a minute per month.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Ooh, that's a bonus too! No tedious winding!


Most 5s don't wind.

Yes, a Seiko 5 is a terrific choice.

Here's a thread over at Watchuseek with lots of pictures of lots of different models.
https://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-seiko-5-a-702513.html

Here's another thread that put's the SNKL41 in a positive light by comparing it with Grand Seiko. I guess that's my way of saying that I second the motion for that model:
https://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/definitive-poor-mans-grand-seiko-thread-898030.html

Don't sweat the bracelet v. strap thing. Get the watch first and then see how you feel. You can upgrade the bracelet at some point, if you want. Or go for a strap. I tend to think that putting the right strap on your dress 5 will elevate it to a new level.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

alphadelta said:


> This one has served me well for over five years now. Runs within a minute per month.


Perfect.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> Examples: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-MEN-...442370030?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c92dabdee
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-5-SN...676003932?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f4126d65c


The second and third options are poor choices, for they have non-standard lugs&#8230;the bits of the watch head that attach to the bracelet. These should be avoided. Besides the fact that they don't look good, they make it nearly impossible to replace the bracelet with a strap or another, better bracelet.

OP, if you have any doubts about a particular model you're looking at, feel free to ask.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

RogerP said:


> Perfect.


Seriously. Classic looks in a $60 watch that keeps good time and will last for decades. What more could one ask for?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Got this one from Seiya in Japan about 4 years ago. I wear it a few times a week and it still looks great and runs like a top.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Got this one from Seiya in Japan about 4 years ago. I wear it a few times a week and it still looks great and runs like a top.
> 
> View attachment 13549


Ooh, a SVCS013, no? A classic.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

alphadelta said:


> This one has served me well for over five years now. Runs within a minute per month.


That is perfect. Do you happen to know what model that is? There seem to be hundreds of Seiko 5's out there.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

have a day, kid!

https://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/


----------



## ludwell (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the sharp hands on the SNKL15

Image taken from: https://homepage2.nifty.com/tencho/mr-shop/watch/seiko/j5/j5zoom/kl15_17_23zoom.htm


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

I have this, under 70 in Amazon. Mainly picked because my football (ehm soccer!) team colors. Watch is great and see regular use in my rotation, however the bracelet is crap thus replaced by a high quality waterproof suede and looks much better now. Malaysian auto movt is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Get what you like the best. Most people won't see your watch anyway since it should be under your shirt sleeve most of the time. Metal bracelets are indeed sportier than the more dressy leather bands, but no one has ever been kicked out of a boardroom for it.

Oh, and try to avoid spending too much time browsing for watches. You are all too likely to stumble onto some beautiful German or Swiss watches (like any of the bauhaus designs from Stowa) that will set you back hundreds if not thousands.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I wear the Seamaster inspired Seiko 5 Sports as my daily wearer










Was a just a little bit over a hundred bucks


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I found a Seiko5, tan face Military for less than $45, now I need a brown strap with contrast stitching next.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

You guys have been most helpful. 

Is it possible to change out the bands to a leather one? If so how do I do it and what is a decent leather band to use? What is a good color to go with suits (for the first watch)?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> Most 5s don't wind.


What do you do if you don't wear it one day and it stops? Do you just have to shake it for ten minutes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

L-feld said:


> What do you do if you don't wear it one day and it stops? Do you just have to shake it for ten minutes?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, give it a few spins to get it going, set it and wear it.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

L-feld said:


> What do you do if you don't wear it one day and it stops? Do you just have to shake it for ten minutes


You shake it for a matter of seconds, not minutes.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

12345Michael54321 said:


> You shake it for a matter of seconds, not minutes.


Is the mainspring like super efficient? I work a desk job and I typically have to wind my autos in the morning to prevent them from getting sluggish throughout the day. For whatever reason, I recall my watchmaker telling me that autos don't charge properly unless they start out with the mainspring pretty well charged. But then again, my autos are all 30+ years old and I'm sure there have been improvements in design over that period.

I'm always eyeing the military style Seiko 5's, but the winding has given me pause. I usually have 3-4 watches in rotation at once, so they typically don't get worn frequently enough to keep a charge.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

L-feld said:


> Is the mainspring like super efficient?


I wouldn't call it super efficient. Maybe just average efficient.

A normally active person - not someone who's engaged in extreme physical activity all day long, but not someone who spends the day largely motionless in bed, either - could probably shake the watch for 20 seconds and it'd run just fine all day.



> I recall my watchmaker telling me that autos don't charge properly unless they start out with the mainspring pretty well charged.


(Of course, there's no actual "charging" involved; it's just about winding a spring. Anyway...) Wind it completely or wind it partially, whichever you prefer. We're talking about an inexpensive watch with a pedestrian (albeit perfectly adequate) movement here. Fail to completely wind it, and maybe the watch will lose 7 seconds by the time you take it off at night, instead of gaining 3 seconds. But in a real world sense, what difference does it make? You ever got fired for showing up 6 seconds late to an appointment? Ever get accused of rudeness for arriving at a party 8 seconds earlier than expected?



> I usually have 3-4 watches in rotation at once, so they typically don't get worn frequently enough to keep a charge.


I suppose you could encourage someone to buy you a watch winder for Chanukwanzmas.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaking the watch really is not recommended. If the charge runs down, simply put the watch on and wear it for 10-15 minutes and move about as you normally would. Then set the watch and you're good. 

As for watch winders, good ones are expensive and unless you have a few watches in rotation, AND those watches include complications such as date/day of week/month or a REAL moon phase, I find them a bit superfluous.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Shaking the watch really is not recommended. If the charge runs down, simply put the watch on and wear it for 10-15 minutes and move about as you normally would. Then set the watch and you're good.


Regardless of whether this is what one should do in theory, in reality people just give the watch a shake for a few seconds. And there's little actual downside to it. Again, we're talking about a cheap and cheerful Seiko 5 here.



> As for watch winders, good ones are expensive


Yeah, well, I did suggest it be obtained as a gift. So that addresses the expense issue. 



> unless you have a few watches in rotation, AND those watches include complications such as date/day of week/month or a REAL moon phase, I find them a bit superfluous.


Same here. Sort of a solution in search of a problem. But lots of people like gadgets, and a 4-watch winder may appeal to them on that basis.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I wouldn't call it super efficient. Maybe just average efficient.
> 
> A normally active person - not someone who's engaged in extreme physical activity all day long, but not someone who spends the day largely motionless in bed, either - could probably shake the watch for 20 seconds and it'd run just fine all day.
> 
> (Of course, there's no actual "charging" involved; it's just about winding a spring. Anyway...) Wind it completely or wind it partially, whichever you prefer. We're talking about an inexpensive watch with a pedestrian (albeit perfectly adequate) movement here. Fail to completely wind it, and maybe the watch will lose 7 seconds by the time you take it off at night, instead of gaining 3 seconds. But in a real world sense, what difference does it make? You ever got fired for showing up 6 seconds late to an appointment? Ever get accused of rudeness for arriving at a party 8 seconds earlier than expected?


Well, you know what I mean by charging. Anyway, the autos I have were inherited and, like I said, they're old. Even after servicing, they still have problems running and if I let them stop, and then don't wind them before wearing,mother lose like an hour by the end of the day. I would sell them, but they have sentimental value.

I mostly just stick to manual watches without complications, but i'm assuming from your comments that my experience with my dad's auto watches is not typical of modern auto watches?



SG_67 said:


> Shaking the watch really is not recommended. If the charge runs down, simply put the watch on and wear it for 10-15 minutes and move about as you normally would. Then set the watch and you're good.
> 
> As for watch winders, good ones are expensive and unless you have a few watches in rotation, AND those watches include complications such as date/day of week/month or a REAL moon phase, I find them a bit superfluous.


Yeah, I have two orbita winders and they are reserved for the two auto watches I have because they have old school date functions where you have to wind it through a full 24 hours to advance the date.

I do technically have one other auto watch, but it doesn't have any complications and I just treat it like my manual watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have any advice on if/how you change the band to leather, where one should buy the leather band, and what color is the best for suits/SC?


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

The metal bracelet is quite easy to replace with a leather strap and there are so many strap options out there. A white faced Seiko would be nice matched with a black leather strap. They come in various sizes so choose one that would suit your wrist size. I have a 6.75" wrist so I usually go for watches 38 mm to a max of 42 mm.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm that's interesting, I just measured my wrist and it is just over 8" around. We are talking about circumference, right ?

So does that call for a certain size watch ?

Thanks.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've decided to go with the Seiko SNKK65. Does anyone know what size band I need for it?

ere is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JOBXAY/


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Hmm that's interesting, I just measured my wrist and it is just over 8" around. We are talking about circumference, right ?
> 
> *So does that call for a certain size watch* ?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Most watches come with bracelets and straps that will fit up to an 8" wrist. But if you are buying a replacement strap, you might want to consider a "long" or "large" size just so you aren't having to go to the last or nearly last hole to buckle it.

As for what size of watch looks good on a wrist that size - it's completely up to you. I know guys with tiny little wrists sporting massive Panerai, and guys with 8" plus wrists who happily wear 34mm vintage pieces. Nobody can tell you what looks best to you. Though I will say that from my perspective, a watch that is "too big" looks very far worse than one that is "too small".


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

qwerty11 said:


> I've decided to go with the Seiko SNKK65. Does anyone know what size band I need for it?
> 
> ere is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JOBXAY/


What size is your wrist?


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

What a great watch for $70! I notice Timex prices have risen steadily, to the point where the Seiko 5 is much better for not much more $$.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you RP (and also for your comments about suede).



RogerP said:


> No. Most watches come with bracelets and straps that will fit up to an 8" wrist. But if you are buying a replacement strap, you might want to consider a "long" or "large" size just so you aren't having to go to the last or nearly last hole to buckle it.
> 
> As for what size of watch looks good on a wrist that size - it's completely up to you. I know guys with tiny little wrists sporting massive Panerai, and guys with 8" plus wrists who happily wear 34mm vintage pieces. Nobody can tell you what looks best to you. Though I will say that from my perspective, a watch that is "too big" looks very far worse than one that is "too small".


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have a link to a good valued leather strap?


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

No idea if these are a good value or not, but their belts certainly are. Also, the strap would cost more than the watch.

https://www.equusleather.co.uk/watch-straps.html


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

These are my everyday watches. They range from 6 months old to >25 yrs old. None have ever been serviced except for battery changes, and the Seiko tank, and SAK have had new straps once each for around $40 at a local jewlery store. Prices ranged from $40-150, and as you can see they are all keeping reasonable time. The only adjustments I make are to the date feature if the month had less than 31 days. The only thought I put into a cheap watch like these is the aesthetics. I want a combination of metals and strap colors, to match my belts, shoes and cufflinks.

At this price range they are a disposable item, yet they keep on working. If they ever die, which has only happened after droping them, then they are thrown out and replaced. They are not worth servicing. They are not worth even thinking about as far as quality, acuracy etc. Just buy a Seiko 5 that you like. It will serve your purposes for decades. Buy a Timex. a Bulova, a Fossil, it just doesn't matter. These are not expensive, precision machines, they are cheap Asian crap, that look nice, last a long time, than give you no remorse when they die, are lost, or you break them. They metal banded ones even survive the swimming pool.










My "good" watches are another story. They've required pricey servicing regularly. It seems a cheap quartz piece of s**t is more durable.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

This is true. When you're talking about an around ~100 usd watch it is difficult to be too dissapointed if you make sure to buy from a legit watchmaking company. If you like the look of it, and it's about at or under a hundred bucks, go for it. I bought Seiko just because I wanted to experience a mechanical watch in that price-range.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Where might one go to see one of these Seiko watches in person ? Department store ? Target ? Jeweler ? Nordstrom ?

Just where ?

This whole size of the watch, does it look good on your size of wrist issue, I had never thought about it before.

:icon_study:

Eh, for that matter I actually pretty much never wear a watch anymore. When I did, it was one of those inexpensive Casio or Timex black waterproof, digital, has stopwatch and various functions. Even that tended to pick up scratches and so forth, I guess I tended to bang it against things occasionally. But now I understand that a watch might complement a fine menswear ensemble. Just goes to show.

Thinking about the Seiko/Orient price range, though the Tissot watches look somewhat unique. Also going to try to see if my mom still has my grandfather's watch, it was rectangular shaped like that. Probably lost though.

Cheers everyone and happy holidays to all !


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

So any 18mm band will work? What color is best, black?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

PS. Nice collection MD, could you please list the names of the watches from L to R ?

Thank you sir.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I've debated buying a Tissot as my dress watch but I don't know enough about the brand to make that leap. My current dress watch is a cheap Seiko that I bought on Amazon years ago. Keeps horrible time, so has been sitting in a drawer for the past few years. I now wear a cheap $40 Casio G-Shock as my everyday knock around watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Where might one go to see one of these Seiko watches in person ?





qwerty11 said:


> Anyone have a link to a good valued leather strap?


https://www.ofrei.com/page1603.html
They also sell the spring bar tool (scroll down for the more utilitarian ones)
https://www.ofrei.com/page252.html#3102


qwerty11 said:


> So any 18mm band will work? What color is best, black?


I find black a bit dressy. I prefer dark brown for practicality. 
Stock up on the cheap nylon straps too.
https://www.ofrei.com/page828.html


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tempest said:


> https://www.ofrei.com/page1603.html
> They also sell the spring bar tool (scroll down for the more utilitarian ones)
> https://www.ofrei.com/page252.html#3102
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. So after looking at the site it appears there is a lot more to replacing the strap than I first thought. Anyone have a link to a video or website showing you what you need and how to do it?

I'll go with dark brown for the strap. Thanks for the tip.

I like this quote on Ofrei website about one of their spring bar tools:
*
Standard Original Bergeon 3153 Black Body Spring Bar Tool
I think this tool is a waste of time and money. Sure this was state of the art 50 years ago; still some people have yet to be enlightened so we still sell this Swiss made tool. You will not see me wasting my time trying to use this tool, but that shouldn't stop you from trying it, I just might be wrong. It's just that I've been replacing straps for 30 years now.
*


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

qwerty11 said:


> So after looking at the site it appears there is a lot more to replacing the strap than I first thought. Anyone have a link to a video or website showing you what you need and how to do it?


It's a spring loaded pin. You want to momentarily depress the pin so it can slide out from the hole. It can be done with cruder tools, but you risk marring the case and having the pins shoot across the room.




I have no idea what the master crafstmen are on about. I'd recommend the economy $7.95 one. Mine is from ebay and was probably half that. It's a little pry bar and push pin for God's sake.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> PS. Nice collection MD, could you please list the names of the watches from L to R ?
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> View attachment 13574


From L to right:
Seiko, Seiko, knockoff Movado, BB, Kenneth Cole, SAK, Bulova, Fossil.

I just swapped the black leather band from the Fossil onto the BB to make it look more dressy, and will use the grosgrain on the Fossil as a fun summer watch.

I'll probably pick up a gold Seiko 5 with a black leather band soon to replace the SAK for a dressier watch, use the grosgrains on the SAK for another summer fun watch.

Then I'll have gold and silver watches with black and brown leather bands to meet all my needs. For just another $100 or so. The SAK has been bothering me as too sporty.

These are the workhorses, used every day. The real dress watches and "yachting" watch only come out for black tie, weddings, funerals, corporate events, fund raisers, etc., and Caribbean trips. So they always need to be checked well in advance to make sure they are running correctly. Unlike the cheap ones that can be counted on to take a liking and keep on ticking.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

qwerty11 said:


> I've decided to go with the Seiko SNKK65. Does anyone know what size band I need for it?
> 
> ere is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JOBXAY/


That's a nice choice.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> I've debated buying a Tissot as my dress watch but I don't know enough about the brand to make that leap. My current dress watch is a cheap Seiko that I bought on Amazon years ago. Keeps horrible time, so has been sitting in a drawer for the past few years. I now wear a cheap $40 Casio G-Shock as my everyday knock around watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tissot's a great brand, a favorite on Watchuseek's "affordable watch" forum: (https://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/). Well made, reliable. If you like a Tissot, get it. Don't fret about the brand. I'm surprised to hear about the Seiko. Is it a quartz?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> Where might one go to see one of these Seiko watches in person ? Department store ? Target ? Jeweler ? Nordstrom ?
> 
> Just where ?


I've yet to see a Seiko 5 in a department store or jewelry store. In DC, the people who sell them are the folks with the watch kiosks in shopping malls who sell a bunch of cheap watches and straps and change batteries. I also find them in stores in immigrant neighborhoods. I leave on the edge of a Latino neighborhood, and there's an Asian merchant about a block away with a large selection. He also sells luggage, buys and sells cheap jewelry, this and that. All in the same store. The bad news is that these folks often charge MSRP, which is several times what one can find on the internet. I've been tempted to try haggling&#8230;if they charged Amazon prices I bet I would have picked up a few on impulse.

I've also seen a few on people's wrists. They really are nice, and yes, putting them on a better quality strap makes a difference. But even as is, the dress versions are handsome and tasteful and totally appropriate for the kinds of outfits folks on this website talk about. They also last for decades without servicing and by most accounts are quite accurate. I don't have a 5 but instead a Seiko dive watch (SKX013) that has the exact same movement as the one in the 5. It's very accurate.

Also: I'm as sedentary as they come, and my watch never runs out of steam. Just wearing it does the trick. And if you put it in a drawer, it will keep running for well over a day. 40 hrs, I think. Anyway, it's a good option for those on a tight budget, or for those who simply want to dabble in mechanical watches but can't get their head around paying big bucks for one.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks MD and Mr. Tempest, for your replies to my queries.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> I've yet to see a Seiko 5 in a department store or jewelry store. In DC, the people who sell them are the folks with the watch kiosks in shopping malls who sell a bunch of cheap watches and straps and change batteries. I also find them in stores in immigrant neighborhoods. I leave on the edge of a Latino neighborhood, and there's an Asian merchant about a block away with a large selection. He also sells luggage, buys and sells cheap jewelry, this and that. All in the same store. The bad news is that these folks often charge MSRP, which is several times what one can find on the internet. I've been tempted to try haggling&#8230;if they charged Amazon prices I bet I would have picked up a few on impulse.
> 
> I've also seen a few on people's wrists. They really are nice, and yes, putting them on a better quality strap makes a difference. But even as is, the dress versions are handsome and tasteful and totally appropriate for the kinds of outfits folks on this website talk about. They also last for decades without servicing and by most accounts are quite accurate. I don't have a 5 but instead a Seiko dive watch (SKX013) that has the exact same movement as the one in the 5. It's very accurate.
> 
> Also: I'm as sedentary as they come, and my watch never runs out of steam. Just wearing it does the trick. And if you put it in a drawer, it will keep running for well over a day. 40 hrs, I think. Anyway, it's a good option for those on a tight budget, or for those who simply want to dabble in mechanical watches but can't get their head around paying big bucks for one.


Yes just checking the retailers per Mr. Tempest's link, seem like small shops that would have high prices. I don't like to waste their time only to purchase online, hmmm what to do ?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Tissot's a great brand, a favorite on Watchuseek's "affordable watch" forum: (https://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/). Well made, reliable. If you like a Tissot, get it. Don't fret about the brand. I'm surprised to hear about the Seiko. Is it a quartz?


I honestly don't know if my Seiko is a Quartz. It could be something simple like needing a new battery. I haven't worn it in awhile so it hasn't been on my priority list. As for the Tissot, I've read good reviews of the brand, I just don't know enough about its history and such to make a more informed purchase. I'll get one someday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Tissot is a great entry level mechanical watch, as is Oris and Hamilton. All can be obtained online at terrific discounts and will serve you well.

The movements are relatively simple and while not the most robust, they are also less expensive to service.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> I honestly don't know if my Seiko is a Quartz. It could be something simple like needing a new battery. I haven't worn it in awhile so it hasn't been on my priority list. As for the Tissot, I've read good reviews of the brand, I just don't know enough about its history and such to make a more informed purchase. I'll get one someday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate to say this, but the history of the brand is irrelevant in Tissot's case. As with many watch brands, there's no continuity between what they were up until some point in the 1970s or 1980s and what they became after the Swatch Group bought up the brand and its intellectual property, i.e. the designs. Their retro models, for example, look a lot like Tissots from decades past (and that's a good thing&#8230;they're good looking watches!), but they share no DNA.

What matters is the current reputation of the brand as well as of the Swatch Group and the movements it puts into its many watch brands. Swatch owns ETA, which makes the movements you'll find in all modern Tissots. That's fine: They're very good.

By and large, any Swatch Group brand with a Swatch Group-made movement is a safe bet, quality wise.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Other thoughts for the OP, assuming he is still following this;

As mentioned, you probably will not be thought of in a negative way for having a stainless band. In fact, it is often the preferred choice for anything more casual than suits.
There is a great possibility that you will decide in the future to get a better watch anyway. If you switch out the strap, hold onto it so your Seiko can become your casual watch when you get a better one for dress.

From a style view; get stainless or stainless with a very small amount of gold trim.
From a usefulness view; get hands that contrast with the face at least a little bit. Even with glowing paint on everything, it will be hard to read in dim light if the hands blend in with the face.

In the end, a Seiko 5 can be a great watch. I spent several weeks adjusting mine so that it is accurate to within two seconds a day. Of course, none of that matters now that it has become my weekend watch and I need to reset the time every Friday night anyway. Best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

MRR said:


> Other thoughts for the OP, assuming he is still following this;
> 
> As mentioned, you probably will not be thought of in a negative way for having a stainless band. In fact, it is often the preferred choice for anything more casual than suits.
> There is a great possibility that you will decide in the future to get a better watch anyway. If you switch out the strap, hold onto it so your Seiko can become your casual watch when you get a better one for dress.
> ...


I agree with all, I would caution however, while you and I know how to regulate a watch, I would not suggest, and you have not, to try to regulate if they don't know how. Funny, I sometime can make one small adjustment to a watch and it's right there, others can take weeks as you indicated. I just picked up an Orient Bambino, running about 3+ a day. I'll run it in for a month or two and if it still needs, I'll adjust it. Of course it's a step up in price from a Seiko 5, but the fit and finish and the looks surprised me in a good way. Just wish it had hacking feature like my Orient Star.


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

As has been said here already, the Seiko 5 is a good entry level watch and very close to perfect if it's going to be your only watch. I'll address slme of the other issues raised, based on my personal experience.

The "issue" of having to wind the watch, set it, or regulate is basically non existent if this is going to be your only watch. A full "charge" (the correct term is "wind"), should last over 24 hours for a watch that is stationary (most likely closer to 36 to 48 hours in the case of the Seiko), so if the watch is worn daily the only adjustment necessary would be setting the date to the 1st of the month following one with only 30 days. 

The Seiko 5 does not wind manually, only with the movement of the wearer's arm. Shaking the watch will not damage it, but it does not need to be done for a long time, and it is not necessary if the watch is running when you put it on.

As far as the size of a replacement band is concerned, band sizes refer to the width of the band where it meets the watch case. This can be easily measured with a ruler. From the back of the watch, measure the distance between the lugs. The measurement you obtain in millimeters is the size band you want to buy. Most Seiko 5s use a 19mm band or bracelet ends. The length of the band rarely comes into play, except if the wearer has large wrists. The only two options are "regular" and "long". For example, a 19mm watch band is marked either 19R or 19L. Remember that a leather strap has about 5 equally spaced adjustment holes, so no other options are necessary.

I hope this explains things a bit better, but let me know if additional info is needed.


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been lurking her for so long, I did not realize that was my first post in the forum. I apologize for not starting with a greeting, so... 

HELLO ALL. It's good to be here. I've learned alot since joining the forum and I'm happy to be able to contribute even in a small way.

Cuad


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks and welcome !


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to AAAC, Cuad and thank you for your excellent commentary in post # 63. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

OK easy question. And btw still trying to figure out if these are viewable at any department stores.

I don't wear a watch usually, so I think an electric one is best for me, which means quartz, right ?

I get a little confused with all the discussion, so wondering what people would recommend in a quartz in this price range, whether Seiko or Orient or some other brand. I wouldn't mind spending in the $150 range and also wouldn't mind something "pre-owned", so long as it worked and looked fine. (I think there are some websites specializing in this ?)

This is a new area for me, so please excuse the fact that these questions are so elementary.

Thanks !


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> I don't wear a watch usually, so I think an electric one is best for me, which means quartz, right ?
> 
> I get a little confused with all the discussion, so wondering what people would recommend in a quartz in this price range, whether Seiko or Orient or some other brand. I wouldn't mind spending in the $150 range and also wouldn't mind something "pre-owned", so long as it worked and looked fine. (I think there are some websites specializing in this ?)


Just my opinion; but "not wearing a watch usually" does not mean electric is best for you. A mechanical watch (kinetic or otherwise) simply needs to have the time set if it has run down. Assuming you get a watch without day/date or other complications, that will take up to 30 seconds to do. With day/date, it can take up to a minute. If you actually do not have a minute in the morning, you can do this on the subway or at a red light.

Personally, I like a second hand that moves every 1/5 to 1/4 of a second as opposed to a quartz's once per second. Seems more elegant.

If you really want a quartz watch, you have many options in your price range. I've never heard of a quartz watch that doesn't keep accurate time, so I'd suggest simply getting one that you find attractive. I also suggest staying away from fake gold for the reason that it eventually flakes off and ends up looking cheap.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

For quartz, i recommend any known watch maker over a fashion label that has slapped its name on a watch. Thus seiko, tissot, citizen, hamilton, etc all make solid quartz that should last a long time.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright you enablers. I think I wanna buy the Seiko 5 SNK809 pictured above. I don't have any problems with the black nylon strap that comes with it but I'd like to dress it up a little and replace it with a leather strap like the one above. 

So who makes a decent leather watch band that won't cost more than the watch itself? My preferences are as follows: black horween chromexcel leather with white contrast stitching, 18mm (which is what size I believe the band should be for the Seiko 5), under $75, $50 if possible. Any leads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I really like that choice, gc. Problem with a watch like this is that a quality cordovan strap can cost as much as the watch itself.

Watchbuys sells OE Nomos cordovan straps - well made and last forever, but cost is $90

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Nomos-Straps-c36.htm


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> Alright you enablers. I think I wanna buy the Seiko 5 SNK809 pictured above. I don't have any problems with the black nylon strap that comes with it but I'd like to dress it up a little and replace it with a leather strap like the one above.
> 
> So who makes a decent leather watch band that won't cost more than the watch itself? My preferences are as follows: black horween chromexcel leather with white contrast stitching, 18mm (which is what size I believe the band should be for the Seiko 5), under $75, $50 if possible. Any leads?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Placing this model on my shortlist!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

RogerP said:


> I really like that choice, gc. Problem with a watch like this is that a quality cordovan strap can cost as much as the watch itself.
> 
> Watchbuys sells OE Nomos cordovan straps - well made and last forever, but cost is $90
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Nomos-Straps-c36.htm


It doesn't have to be shell cordovan, although shell seems to be the leather with the colors I want. I'd like a plain ole chromexcel leather band if I can find it, or even just veg tanned leather. The Seiko 5 costs $56 on Amazon, so it wouldn't make sense to put a band on that costs more than the watch. This'll serve as another beater watch for me, albeit slightly dressier than my cheap Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I dislike black dials and matte steel, but that leather strap really brings it all together well. Big vote here for getting a similar strap for your watch.

EBay can get you down to $40 if you like this look.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/181230912146?nav=SEARCH


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> It doesn't have to be shell cordovan, although shell seems to be the leather with the colors I want. I'd like a plain ole chromexcel leather band if I can find it, or even just veg tanned leather. The Seiko 5 costs $56 on Amazon, so it wouldn't make sense to put a band on that costs more than the watch. This'll serve as another beater watch for me, albeit slightly dressier than my cheap Casio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is such a screaming deal. I doubt that any leather strap that isn't at least as much as the watch itself is going to look a whole lot better than the nylon strap, which I think looks just fine. Other than scoping Amazon for a similarly ridiculous deal on a strap, I'd just wear it as is and be very, very happy.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

MRR said:


> Personally, I like a second hand that moves every 1/5 to 1/4 of a second as opposed to a quartz's once per second. Seems more elegant.


Thanks MRR, which watches do this ?

Is it certain brands or do they vary within brands ? (I think I have heard Rolex.)


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Thanks MRR, which watches do this ?
> 
> Is it certain brands or do they vary within brands ? (I think I have heard Rolex.)


Any mechanical watch does this. The only variation is the rate - generally given in vibrations per hour - 18,000 vph would be a slow beat movement (think old pocket watch movements) 28,800 is pretty much standard and 36,000 high beat (Zenith El Primero, Seiko Hi-beat)

Some quartz watches also have a smooth sweeping second hand that mimics that of a hi-beat mechanical watch (Bulova Precisionist)


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

MRR said:


> I dislike black dials and matte steel, but that leather strap really brings it all together well. Big vote here for getting a similar strap for your watch.
> 
> EBay can get you down to $40 if you like this look.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/181230912146?nav=SEARCH


Thanks, MRR, this is exactly what I'm looking for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Roger I am starting to get the picture.



RogerP said:


> Any mechanical watch does this. The only variation is the rate - generally given in vibrations per hour - 18,000 vph would be a slow beat movement (think old pocket watch movements) 28,800 is pretty much standard and 36,000 high beat (Zenith El Primero, Seiko Hi-beat)
> 
> Some quartz watches also have a smooth sweeping second hand that mimics that of a hi-beat mechanical watch (Bulova Precisionist)


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

How do I go about finding out the make/model of my other Seiko? All I can find is a 6-digit serial# on the back. I checked the Seiko site but can't find anything, unless it's the browser on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

What do you guys think? I think it turned out well.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice. What did you end up using as the band?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Nice choice.
Indeed...a story book ending! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats qwerty!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

saw this on the other forum: DaLuca Straps is having their year end clearance sale - 20% off everything. promocode: yearend14


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice looking to my eyes. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Coincidentally I noticed one of my colleagues wearing a Timex that fit the general description, I think it was this model which Urban Outfitters has for $54.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

For those interested...

This is the watch: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JOBXAY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the band: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F0PTNW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CaliforniaStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

A little bit late!
I got a SKX007 recently and it's not a very dressy watch, but it cleans up very nicely on a leather strap. It currently sits on a Jubilee, but I'm looking into a NATO. Another great Seiko.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Just ordered the Seiko 5 SNK809 today. However, I'm back to square one looking for a leather strap that's to my liking. I don't want a one piece nato strap but a two piece. I may end up going with a cheaper brand but for now I'm keeping my eyes open. Might have to check out etsy too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> Just ordered the Seiko 5 SNK809 today. However, I'm back to square one looking for a leather strap that's to my liking. I don't want a one piece nato strap but a two piece. I may end up going with a cheaper brand but for now I'm keeping my eyes open. Might have to check out etsy too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at broadarrow.net for a 2-piece.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I ended up buying this Di Modell Jumbo 18mm strap from fleabay for $30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Post the pic when you switch the bands.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a simple yet classy combination.

Question, When you go to the link you provided for the watch and look under the specifications it says the band width is 13mm. I'm sure this must be the width of the stainless band that comes with it. 
Is the link you've provided for the 18mm band the actual measurement for this watch?

Also, for the member who posted the combination of the black faced matted finish stainless with a black leather band, this is handsome in it's simplicity.

I've been a NAWCC member, (National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors) for many years. Mechanical and automatic watch movements have been an obsession of mine for years. From Railroad approved pocket watches and remarkable classic wrist watches, to marine chronometers I've delved into them.

In this day and age a fella can put together a truly functional and reliable wristwatch to match the classic designs of the 50s and 60s for a relative song.

This is a relevant thread.

Post Script, For a new wristwatch that does not require you to take a second mortgage out on your home, I love this look:



qwerty11 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> For those interested...
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliforniaStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

127.72 MHz said:


> This is a simple yet classy combination.
> 
> Question, When you go to the link you provided for the watch and look under the specifications it says the band width is 13mm. I'm sure this must be the width of the stainless band that comes with it.
> Is the link you've provided for the 18mm band the actual measurement for this watch?
> ...


Longines makes some beautiful, timeless timepieces.
My father saw a beautiful all-gold one that a man was wearing, and approached him. He said it was Longines, but we've had no luck finding the exact model.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

> In this day and age a fella can put together a truly functional and reliable wristwatch to match the classic designs of the 50s and 60s for a relative song.


What do you mean here by put together ?


----------



## Kree (May 31, 2014)

Alphadelta, this delights my eyes! I've looked all over to find this exact version, but I can't pin it down exactly. Could you possibly post the model number?

Thanks.



alphadelta said:


> This one has served me well for over five years now. Runs within a minute per month.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes that's pretty nice.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a Seiko SNXF01. Here's what it looked like on the original bracelet.










The bracelet is cheap, rattley and does not do the watch justice. I put it on a croc strap that improved the look quite a bit. The watch was about $70 and the strap around $20. You would have to spend 10X that price to get a watch significantly better IMO.


----------



## schumann (Dec 23, 2013)

This is my Seiko 5, which I put on a brown band:









Like the above poster, I found the bracelet cheap and uncomfortable and think the watch looks much better now.


----------



## Kree (May 31, 2014)

alphadelta said:


> It's a SNXF01...
> .


Thanks Alpha. I just ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

127.72 MHz said:


> Post Script, For a new wristwatch that does not require you to take a second mortgage out on your home, I love this look:


But rates are so low! 

Seiko is a great start (or finish) to one's journey into watches. Good thread gents.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

What I mean by "Put together" is that the reviews on these metal banded Seikos repeatedly state that the bands feel too light weight, "chintzy" if you will. So by ordering a aftermarket leather band and combining the band with the Grand Seiko like looks of the Seiko 5 one "Puts together" a winning combination.



zzdocxx said:


> What do you mean here by put together ?


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I just put Seiko 5s on nato straps. The lower end seiko bracelets are pretty bad. I have heard good things about the aftermarket super oyster-type bracelets though.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

For the sportier Seiko watches, a shark mesh bracelet would do wonders in terms of overall look. Here's mine.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Plus it will keep you from getting injured should you be bitten on the wrist by some wild creature, no ?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously though, nice watch, and is the face dark blue ? Can't quite make it out on my monitor.

Do you know the model number ? And did you source that band yourself ?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

zzdocxx said:


> Plus it will keep you from getting injured should you be bitten on the wrist by some wild creature, no ?


The squirrels are quite vicious this time of year!


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

To me Seiko 5s have always been a bracelet only watch, but seeing these on leather straps I have to say the elegance factor goes up considerably.


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

ricardofrancisco said:


> For the sportier Seiko watches, a shark mesh bracelet would do wonders in terms of overall look. Here's mine.


I also use shark mesh on my 6309 Seiko diver.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Just took delivery of my Seiko SNK809. Here it is with the swapped out Di Modell Jumbo strap. While it is an improvement over the original nylon strap I can't say I'm impressed with the Di Modell. It's pretty stiff and sits on my wrist a little funny. Maybe it just needs to be broken in but for a 'genuine leather' strap it doesn't feel natural the way a leather watch strap should.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> It's pretty stiff and sits on my wrist a little funny.


I have felt that way about every leather strap I have owned. Maybe your's is cheap and will never sit right, but all of mine have broken in nicely in a few weeks and I have no reason to doubt your strap will too. Just give it some time. The worst that could possibly happen is you learn you don't even like the look and opt for a different strap in the future anyway. Pretty sure you did just fine.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Almost all leather straps are stiff when new and take time to mold to the wrist. Nothing to do with quality. I recently put a $160 hand made gator strap on my Longines Chrono and it is only now perfectly broken in after wearing it for the 6th or 7th time.


----------

